# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Andrea Stefi - Krijues sui Generis

## Askusho

*Nga FATOS ARAPI*



*ANDREA STEFI - KRIJUES SUI GENERIS*



*Andrea Stefi* kishte lindur në Kavajë më 1912. Pas shkollës fillore në qytetin e lindjes kishte mbaruar gjimnazin e Shkodrës. Atje ishte njohur me Zef Malën, Migjenin, Veli Stafën, Spiro Lazrin, Jakov Milen, Teufik Gjylin... Kishte botuar shkrime publicistike në "Rilindja" e më pas letrare në "Shtypi". Më vonë ishte njohur me Katerina Stamatin nga Durrësi. Gjatë viteve të pushtimit simpatizoi Luftën Çlirimtare Antifashiste. Pas çlirimit punoi mësues në Durrës, por shpejt e mbërtheu për të mos e lëshuar kurrë më, një depresion i fortë mendor dhe nga fundi i vitit 1963 vari veten...


Kultura shqiptare sot është rrënojë e vlerave të thyera, të copëtuara, të humbura. Historia e vërtetë e kulturës sonë shpesh e ka humbur, dhe po e humb edhe sot e kësaj dite rrugën e vështirë të gjurmimeve të drejta dhe objektive. Shenja mashtruese, herë të qëllimshme herë të rastit, ngrihen në udhëkryqet e historisë sonë. Me vështirësi, me shumë vështirësi, zbulohet e ngrihet prej harrimit shtatorja e shpirti shqiptar, i cili me vuajtje të pa përballueshme, sfilitje e mundim që të çojnë gjer në çmenduri, kanë krijuar kulturën, dhe brënda "katër pikave të horizontit" kanë përcaktuar drejtimet e botës së ardhme shqiptare. 
Në librin "Korbi dhe Migjeni" të botuar nga Shtëpia Botuese "Gutemberg" - Kavajë, 1997, studiuesi Rifat Hoxha, me një përkushtim të dhimbshëm, na e sjell, ne do të thoshnim na e ngjalli sërisht Andrea Stefin, me ato dalldisje mendimesh e ndjenjash, netë pa gjumë, për të gjetur rrugët, për ta vendosur popullin e kombin e vet në kohën që jeton. 
Djem e vajza shqiptare, lexojeni këtë libër, studioheni me kujdes atë trashëgimi të pakët në faqe, të thellë në ndjenja e mendime, përjetoni edhe ju ato vuajtje me të vërtetë prej ferri, që i janë dashur e i duhen edhe sot krijuesit shqiptar, për ta ndërgjegjësuar historinë tonë të kapërcejë shtigjet e vështira e të dalë në rrugën e hapët të progresit të shoqërisë njerëzore. Lexojeni me dashuri e veneracion, dhe do të ndjeni e do të kuptoni se tek ju, tek të gjithë ju, bijë të këtij vendi, ka diçka prej frymës së shenjtë të shkrimtarit tragjik shqiptar.



*ANDREA STEFI
*


*"PËR BASHKIMIN TONË KOMBËTAR"
*


Sa do të jetë folë tashma mbi këtë çështje esenciale! Sa pena do të kenë zhgarravitë mbi letra e letra! Sa zemra do të jenë shtrydhë për me pa të realizuem një këtë bashkim kombëtar tonin!
Bashkimi kombëtar asht sendi ma kryesor për mëkambjen e një populli, një shoqnie, një Atdheu. Prej këndej vijnë e rrjedhin mandej të gjitha inciativat drejt përparimit, kulturës, vetë jetës.
S'duket edhe fort i domosdoshëm për disa që s'janë mundu' kurrë me mendue e me hapë shikimin e vet pak ma tutje sa u shofin dy sytë e ballit. S'kishte me e kuptue kurrkush, po mos t'ishte një shpirt që nganjëherë din me dalë prej caqeve të nj'i individualizmi të pabukur, 
Bashkimi kombëtar luen rolin kryesor e asht guri i parë për formimin tonë moral e material. Por me e shikue punën pak me kujdes, them, se kushdo do të mundet me e pa qartë se çka po flas e për çka po flas. 
Nuk flas për një nacionalizëm heroik, as për një nacionalizëm mesjetar e kavaleresk. Këtu flas për një nacionalizëm të tendencave të sotme. Mos të kujtojë ndokush se bajmë apologjinë e një fanatizmi patriotik. Jo. Këtu duem t'ia çelim mendjen shqiptarit se, me u sigurue një jetë e mirë dhe e lume, të përgjithshme e personale duhet që brenda kufijve tanë të ngremë piramidën e jetës sonë, e cila ka me na ba ne që të njihemi prej gjithkujt. Ka me na ba me u njoftë edhe ne si njerëz, si të tillë, me pasë të drejtë për një jetë siç e gëzojnë të tjerët. Tendencat e mendësisë së sotme liberale, megjithëse kanë hekë ato arsye mistike për të cilat duhej Atdheu asgja mangut, m' anë tjetër kanë pa me të drejtë e arsye se pa një komb e Atdhe tonin s'kemi se ku shkojmë, s'kemi se ku mbytemi. Për me e trajtue individi mbretninë e shpirtit të tij, nuk ka me gjetë kurrë ndonjë vend ma të favorshëm sa këtë të vetin, që e don me kufi e me gjak vetë natyra, vetë fati, vetë Zoti! Mos të çuditemi pra aspak nëse shohim aty-këtu, pse ndjejmë ndonjë britmë nacionalizmi në shekullin XX. U shfarosën ndoshta arsyet e kalbëta të një patriotizmi konservator, fanatik e mistik, porse këta u zavendësuen me të tjera, relativisht ma nacionale e ma reale, të cilat kanë vlerë sa kishin për ata të moçmit ato të vetat. 
U largova pak nga ajo çka desha me thanë, vetëm e bana këtë për një sqarim për disa të rinj të brumosun me një frymë krejt të freskët të kësaj jete të sotme. 
Për çudi të madhe, ndër ne s'asht rrënjose mirë ndjesia e unitetit kombëtar. Jemi kapërthye e s'po dijmë me dalë prej një mentaliteti trashgimtar i një bote të padritë e të pashpirtë. Regjionalizmat, separatizmi janë futë thellë në shpirtin e të shumëve. I shprehin këto ndjesi si me qenë të vulosuna prej ndonjë morali mbinjerëzor. Pa kurrfarë rezerve simpatizojnë e antipatizojnë, për të vetmen arsye të atyne paramendimeve e prapamendimeve të asaj mendësie të vogël, të ulët e pa kurrfarë esence në vetvete. Ata s'e kanë kuptue bërthamën e jetës sonë shqiptare e ende s'kanë dijeni mbi një ideologji që na duhet me e formue për një luftë që kemi me u hedhë. Me shkue ne me të tilla mendime të jemi të sigurtë se s'kemi me pasë kurrfarë ardhmënie, kemi me ra viktimë e primitivizmit, i cili pa një pa dy, na përgatit varrin. Po patëm pak dashuni për jetën tonë, duhet domosdo me u mundue për një ideologji ma të shëndoshë, ma morale, ma njerëzore. Të kemi parasysh gjithmonë se tue u ngjallë ne si komb ngjallemi edhe si individë. 
"Për kolektivizëm", por indirekt punojmë edhe për individualizëm; s'ka si me qenë individualizmi pa qenë kolektivi. Pjesa e kolektivit - individi. Pra, kur epemi për turmën shoqënore, epemi indirekt për vetveten. 
Porse për një sadisfaksion temin ma të madh, ne do t'i mbyllim sytë e do të mundohemi me e rrejtë veten. Do të themi se mundohemi për kolektivitet, për turmën shoqnore. Del ma poetike jeta e ma ideale. Të epemi shumë. U muer vesh se kemi individë që janë shkrimë për kolektivitet me abnegacionin ma të madh të vetvetes, por kjo s'don me thanë gja. Don me thanë për sa i ka kontribue shoqnisë, por ai e ngopi vetveten. Si e ngopi? Kjo asht punë tjetër. E sa janë të rrallë këta njerëz gjysmë - Hyjni që ushqehen me ambrozianën e një bote ideale, heroike e apostullore asht e vërtetë. Çështja rrin këtu tashti: 
Ne, si pjesëtarët e këtij kombi që jemi, do të mundohemi për këtë edhe me flijimin tonë. Do të mundohemi që të formojmë një dashuni të nxehtë për atdhetarët tanë që gjenden nën qiellen nën të cilën ecim edhe na. S'ka gegë e toskë! Jemi shqiptarë, jemi vllazën, jemi njerëz. S'ka korçarë, shkodranë! Jemi shqiptarë! S'ka myslimanë, katolikë, ortodoksë! Jemi shqiptarë, jemi vllazën, jemi shokë! S'ka armiq ideologjie! Jemi ushtarë që nisemi për të njëjtin qëllim, për të njëjtën luftë. Duem Shqipninë e bijtë e saj. Duem jetën tonë e të kombit tonë! Duem të mirën personale e komune. Jemi njerëz e kemi të drejtë me u ushqye prej dashunisë e jo prej mënisë. Kemi të gjitha cilësitë e konditat e një populli që pushon në Perëndim; e pse mos me thithë edhe na atë frymën dhe erën e pastër të kësaj toke ku gjendemi? 
Deri kur ma me të tilla ndjesi të një populli primitiv? Deri kur ma kanë me pra armiqtë tanë me u zgërdhi me ne? Pse me u ba ne sot loje e qojle e tjetër kujt? Pse me ia ba qefin armikut? Pse të gjykohemi për vdekje? Pse të rrijmë ne në llumin e një jete plot tym e mjegurllimë? Jo! Kemi rastin ma të mirë sot për me ngritë çerdhen e jetës sonë plot dritë e plot shkëlqim. Nuk jemi të mallkuem! Jo, jo! Robnia e katër shekujve asht dallimi i së keqes prej së mirës. Pa të keqen s'mundemi me e dallue të mirën. Dallojmë të mirën se na vihet në kundrim e keqja. 
Bashkim e dashuni pra për hir të jetës sonë të mirë, të lume e plot shpresë dhe mallkue qoftë ai, në emën të kësaj shoqnie, që mbjell ndasi e përçarje në dam të vetvetes e të kolektivitetit.

*(Marrë nga libri "KORBI DHE MIGJEN!" i Rifat Hoxha)
*

----------

